# Best way to lose weight with type 1 diabetes?



## DeathBySpaghetti (Aug 25, 2022)

I’m struggling to lose weight. I’m 10st which I discovered at my insulin pump appointment to get the dexcom. It’s really bothered me, I don’t usually let my weight bother me because people tell me it’s nothing to worry about or how they “wish they were 10st” which is annoying because it’s different for everyone. I’ve had weight issues all throughout my teens and now in my adult life. 

The lowest I’ve been is 6st (due to a bowel condition and I was malnourished). I don’t want to go back to that, but I would like to be 7st-7st 5in at least. 

I’ve tried everything, walking, eating healthily, cutting out sugar unless I have a hypo. I’m trying to stop overeating. 
It’s difficult because I have a bowel condition, so I’m limited to what I can actually eat. 
Online it says I should eat 646 calories a day to lose weight, but I’m not sure. 

I’m 25, don’t do much moving about, I only walk probably once/twice a week at most. 
Has anyone got any tips to lose this weight? 
And can insulin put on weight? 
I’m going to ask about seeing a dietician at my next appointment at the proper diabetes clinic, but that’s in October. Any help I’d appreciated.


----------



## Inka (Aug 25, 2022)

*Online it says I should eat 646 calories a day to lose weight*

I’d ignore that - it sounds dangerous and ridiculous. You shouldn’t be starving yourself. How tall are you? What’s your BMI @DeathBySpaghetti ?

I see from your earlier posts that you “barely eat”. Is that because of your bowel condition? What kind of things can you eat? Are you limited in the exercise you can do? Sometimes if you eat too little, it can be counter-productive as your body thinks it’s ‘starving’ so holds on to every calorie.


----------



## DeathBySpaghetti (Aug 25, 2022)

Inka said:


> *Online it says I should eat 646 calories a day to lose weight*
> 
> I’d ignore that - it sounds dangerous and ridiculous. You shouldn’t be starving yourself. How tall are you? What’s your BMI @DeathBySpaghetti ?
> 
> I see from your earlier posts that you “barely eat”. Is that because of your bowel condition? What kind of things can you eat? Are you limited in the exercise you can do? Sometimes if you eat too little, it can be counter-productive as your body thinks it’s ‘starving’ so holds on to every calorie.


I’m 5ft 3 and my bmi is 25.7. I’m not sure if I’m 5ft 3 it’s just what the doctors told me and I’m sure I’d stopped growing. 

I don’t eat because of the bowel condition. I don’t know what I can eat. It’s just a hit or Miss. most food causes a reaction. I don’t know any food that doesn’t. Sometimes I have “safe foods” which last about a few weeks, but then they stop and cause a reaction.


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 25, 2022)

DeathBySpaghetti said:


> I’m 5ft 3 and my bmi is 25.7. I’m not sure if I’m 5ft 3 it’s just what the doctors told me and I’m sure I’d stopped growing.
> 
> I don’t eat because of the bowel condition. I don’t know what I can eat. It’s just a hit or Miss. most food causes a reaction. I don’t know any food that doesn’t. Sometimes I have “safe foods” which last about a few weeks, but then they stop and cause a reaction.



May I ask what bowel condition you have and what dietary restraints you have?  Unless people understand your limitations they aren't in any position to make suggestions.

In terms of your target weight, I'd say you are setting your bar too low.  Based on your height, 7st would bring your BMI to under 18, which is into the underweight range.  At 7st 5lb you are still on the floor of the healthy range.

If you have issues gaining nutrition from your food (you cite being malnourished in the past) you would be advised to concentrate on eating nutritionally dense foods, to maximise the chances you will be picking up the nutrients you need.  If you drastically cut your food intake you increase the chances of not getting all the nutrients you require.

Of course that's quite simplistic, but you need to take care.

A caloric intake of under 600 would be considered starvation and unhealthy, unless just for a very short while.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 25, 2022)

Sorry to hear you are having a tough time with your food @DeathBySpaghetti 

I hope your appointment with a dietician comes through very soon after October - it certainly sounds like you need some extra help and support.

Have you spoken to your GP about the challenges you are finding around food too? It might help to fill in an e-consult so that you can write it all down quietly in your own time, rather than getting flustered trying to explain it in a conversation?

It think setting weight targets on the low edge can be difficult, especially since living with T1 has an association with disordered eating. And even more so perhaps in your position, with your bowel condition and reactions food can cause.

I agree with other posters that you need more help and support, and need to ensure that you are getting a nutritionally complete menu with all the micronutrients. 

Perhaps you could call the Diabetes UK Helpline 0345 123 2399 (Mon-Fri 9-6) to chat things through with them.

My experience with weight and insulin is that I don’t find insulin makes me gain weight - only eating more food, or more calories.

So reducing portion sizes in a steady, sustainable and manageable way, and cutting out empty calories like alcohol, is the best way to stabilise and lose any spare pounds.


----------



## Inka (Aug 26, 2022)

DeathBySpaghetti said:


> I’m 5ft 3 and my bmi is 25.7. I’m not sure if I’m 5ft 3 it’s just what the doctors told me and I’m sure I’d stopped growing.
> 
> I don’t eat because of the bowel condition. I don’t know what I can eat. It’s just a hit or Miss. most food causes a reaction. I don’t know any food that doesn’t. Sometimes I have “safe foods” which last about a few weeks, but then they stop and cause a reaction.



If you’re happy to say, what bowel condition do you have? How are you becoming intolerant of ‘safe foods’? That is, do you mean they upset your stomach suddenly or do they give you a rash/headache/whatever?

When you were malnourished, did you see a dietician then?

7-7stone 5 is too light for your height. While you might need to lose a small number of lbs to get your BMI a fraction lower, you’d be better off aiming at a higher weight, I’d think.


----------

